# Porter Cable 8529



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone use the PC-8529? I found one at a good price and wonder if they are good. Probably dedicate it to a table "Oak Park". I'd appreciate any comments.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi:
The 8529 is 2 HP, Plunge router street price is about $200. It's a good machine.
If the price is very much below the street price it's a good buy. I have the PC 7539
in the Oak Park table. It is a powerful unit, I use for raised panels etc.

good luck with it, Woodnut65


----------



## CSC (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes I think it is a good router also the older pc routers are much better then the latest models


----------

